# CAROLINA SKIFF



## skiffdiver (Oct 31, 2007)

I recently bought a Carolina Skiff DLV198 (4 months ago) 2 months after I bought the boat the hull cracked, since the boat was only 2 months old I assumed it would be replaced. I contacted Carolina Skiff and they told me I had to bring them the boat (Waycross,Georgia) after driving for 6 hours I arrived at the factory, the "Warranty Specialist" looked at the crack, tapped it with her pen and said, "no problem, its just the gel coat". I left the boat in Georgia and two weeks later she calls and said the boat is ready "good as new". I return to Georgia to pick up the boat whenI look at the boat it has new cracks.I show the Warranty Specialist and she says,"no problem,go to lunch and it will be ready when you get back". I went to lunch and returned to the plant. There were two girls using what appeared to be hair dyers on the fiberglass and six hours later they said "good as new". so I leave for my fourth six hour trip. I took the boat out about a week later in 6 inch seas for a couple of hours when I returned the boat had the same crack , but longer! I immediatly called Carolina Skiff and demanded a new boat, the Warranty Specialist said she will get right on it. A week later I call and get the familiar answering machine and left a messsage inquiring about my boat, I do this for several days-- no call back, frustrated I call my local dealer and they inform me that Carolina Skiff does not call them back either. The Warranty Specialist finally calls back and tells me that they have a new hull (hull only) and they will ship it to me at my expense and I will have to swap my motor and everything else to the new hull. I have had boats all my life, and never had any problems (I'm 36 ) this was my first new boat and the worst buying experience in my life. Has anybody else had similar problems with Carolina Skiff?By the way the crack is about two and a half feet long and ugly.


----------



## IRRIGATOR (Oct 10, 2007)

Time to go up the ladder on the ( Warranty Specialist ). I would startwith the CEO. Then with the 500 phone calls a day. Until the problem was resolved. Also read your warranty book from cover to cover. Good Luck. Ihate to hear somebody getting screwd by an American made boat manufacture. Just goes to show you how good our workmanship is in theis country.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Yours is the second story I've heard of Carolina Skiff hulls cracking. I had strongly considered purchasing a 19 DLV. I heard the first story prior to making that purchase. It wasn't entirely the deciding factor, but it did sway the selection. I ended up with the Tidewater and so far (knock on fiberglass) I have no complaints.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats sad...with the little money (their cost)that Carolina Skiff probably puts into those "piece together"style boats you'd think they'd be more than willing to just keep their customers happy instead of getting a horrible reputationlikethat. MakingYOU pay for the freight of a new hull thatTHEY messed up in the building process...HA, thats a joke! If you have a manufacture defect its easier to eat the cost of replacing one boat than to lose the possibility ofa handful of future customers. I was looking at Polar Boats until I heard they had a problem with defects in the hulls on occasion...then I started looking into Carolina Skiff....BUT I GUESS THAT IDEA IS OVER! On to another boat manufacture for me!

Best of luck. Keep us updated about how much more crap you have to go through to get the problem resolved!:banghead


----------



## shrimp for brains (Oct 1, 2007)

Has the dealer you bought the boat from been of any assistance? I know hull defects are a manufacturer issue but seeing how the dealer made money off you as well he could at least help in getting the manufacturer to stand behind the product he is selling.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

alex you need a bigger boat anyway. that way i can sell my and just ride on yours, craasch and skinnywater (my bro). you know i'm good for gas and stuff. good luck with all that crap


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Your more patient of the dealer than I would have been, he is the person that took your money. Load him up with the responsibility of making things right. He will in reality carry more clout with the factory than you will. 

I would start with a certified letter to him on what its going to take to make it right, I would request within a reasonable time a meeting with him and a factory rep to discuss the problem and give you a time frame on when it was going to be resolved. The part about swapping hulls and equipment belongs to him.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree that the dealer should be the one dealing with the boat manufacturer, not you. I would have lost my cool with a bunch of people way before what has happend to you. That is what the dealer is for. So we don't have to drive cross country to deal directly with the manufacturer. Don't let things go and stay on top of people and move up the chain of command.


----------



## Clemson (Dec 6, 2007)

Your notalone in the CarolinaSkiff junk boat!

All anyone has to do is google "Carolina Skiff" to find the Carolina Skiff forums and you will find story after story of holes and cracked hulls. It's a shame to buy a brand new boat and get the "5 year Hull Warranty" that means nothing. They do not stand behind thier boat! Beware of a Carolina Skiff.


----------



## spanky (Dec 6, 2007)

Alex, I wish I could have met you before you bought your Carolina Sh_ _ !. My Dad has one with the same problem and took monthsbefore they "fixed it". All they did was fill the crack and buff it out. He still has it but does not trust it.He wants to get rid of it but he would'nt fell good giving the problem to someone else. I hate to say it but you might have to play the "Lawyer Card" .---- NEVER GIVE UP, STAY ON TOP OF THEM----

Spanky


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I may be able to add a little to this. I owned an '05 198DLX (sold recently - nothing to do with the boat), and was pretty active on the CS owners forum (mostly to learn). I don't want to defend them, but to keep it in perspective:

1. The DLV (new style hull) seems to be the only hull experiencing this problem (at least in any numbers). Have seen "several" posts describing it (primarily cracks occur at the transom/floor seam - is that where your's is?). It's jumping to conclusions that "all" CS's are "junk". My dlx, while not perfect, seemed bullet proof. I lauched at Glover a lot, and you wouldNOT believe the abuse the bridge contractors put them (they have several CS's) through (like pushing around those HUGE barges w/cranes: nose to the barge, WOT!)! I believe the big majority of CS owners are happy campers, and think they got great value for their $.

2. I believe the owner's manual calls for a transom saver while trailering (about $20?). I don't believe I've seen a post where someone was using one and had the problem, or had it reoccur after using one. I suspect part of the problem is being flat bottom boats, they can sit lower on the trailer, hence most owners have to tilt their motors more to safely trailer (as I did). Doesn't that create more torque on the transom? As an aside, I've not seen a post where it has affected the performance of the boat, or causedadditional problems(but long term who knows?). 

3. Yeah, they should (re)design the boat so as not to need a transom saver....no doubt! And yes, it sounds like customer service was pizz poor, and your dealer sure wasn't going to bat for you (I bet I can guess who you bought it from!). On the other hand, I know of boats 2 or 3 times the price where owners have had equally (or much worse) problems with the boat, factory and/or dealer. None the less, ANY builder should stand behind their prouduct 100%, and bend over backwards to fix obvious problems. Unfortunately, many just don't get it (including some high dollar ones).

I know how frustrated you are feeling. Keep up the pressure, and I hope it gets resolved to your satisfaction! NO ONE should have to go though that! 

If you decide you just need to get rid of it, I'll come haul it off for you! :angel

Good luck!

P.S. I believe it is S.O.P. for most builders to require boats to be brought to factory for warantee work (unless the dealer can do it). Some builders might pay for transportation (or chip in), but probably not most will for a $15K boat! But it's not too much to expect they get it right!!!!! :banghead They should also pay for rerigging the new hull! :nonono


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

dont go dissin hulls yall dont know nuthin about....

anyway i have the 218 dlv and i have never had a problem with it!! smoothest riding and dang fast.

sounds like yours was a dud or something.


----------



## FL CAJUN (Sep 28, 2007)

I know what you are saying about the hull.....I researched a few boats for a few months before I bought one.....and I heard and saw the proof of the hull cracking from the web to seeing it onnew boats....I went to La...fishing and talked to some of the locals.....they said they see a lot of boats come thru there area and they wouldn't take a Carolina Skiff if it was given to them.....it is a shame that the company doesn't stand behind their boats.....and for the dealer to have you take the boat to Georgia.....yes I would have come unglued....

Have a good one.....

Clem


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

BTT


----------



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>If it doesn't work out with Carolina Skiff, We still have a few 2007 boats in stock. The prices are reduced for quick clearance. We have a 21 ft Sundance (10 year warranty) powered with an Evinrude E-TEC 150 hp. We can change that to an E-TEC 115hp. 

wills marine of pensacola 432-2383 ask for mike, 341-9718 after hours and weekends</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

That's a Boston Whaler that's now build in Florida and owned by Brunswick which costs about 10 times what a C. Skiff costs. It IS a better boat but not nearly worth the price. Whaler's are surviving on the historical reputation of their name - not on the quality they formerly had.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Id take the Cape Horn over that shitty Whaler any day of the week. I fish on Rammer Jammer's 1995 Cape Horn and it is still rock solid.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

We have 2 Carolina Skiffs in my family. A 16' center console with a 40 horse, and a J14 with a 6 horse 4 stroke.

Both were bought new from Satilla Marine in Waycross Ga. They are both about 12 years ols and have never had the slightest problem.

You can literally beat the hell out of 'em. I've never had a crack in either one. The J14 even slid off the trailer when the strap snapped

and hit the pavement. Barely a scratch. Sounds like you got a lemon.


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am glad you shared that as I was thinking about getting one.. you cooled my fever.. I enjoyed the one I was in a few times, I liked the way it set, low in the water, seemed like it would last a life time.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

im not gonna be a smart ass, but some people when you ask them or read about them on the internet, you cant really trust... how do you know that they werent going wide open in choppy or rough seas... doing that will damage any hull if its done alot...i have a proline an i know that if i do it i could screw my boat up... ive seen those thing do alot of work while working at a marina... some people just dont take care of there boat an blame it on the company... its kinna like a trust thing like how many of those people can you really trust to be a good boater, for all we know they could buy one an fly around in 4-6 chop like they have a yacht.....dont get me wrong there prob, are some that are treated right but go back an think about what you or those other peoplre could have been doing to damage this hull....like i said i know a few people with them an they love them... even after all this i still want to get one cause i know ill treat it right and ill be cautious about what im doing at the time.



im just trowing that out there... but ou should think about


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *MR.STAAL (12/19/2007)*im not gonna be a smart ass, but some people when you ask them or read about them on the internet, you cant really trust...even after all this i still want to get one cause i know ill treat it right and ill be cautious about what im doing at the time.


 :banghead First of all, lemme say that I know 'skiffdiver' and he can be trusted! He even posted that he wasn't bashing...just putting info out there, which is what this forum is all about! As far as "MR. STAAL" is concerned, limping a boat around the gulf is personally permissible and even acceptable in the the marina whereupon he is apparently employed! Alex, glad you are getting the boat squared away, time to hit the water after the holiday! 'MR. STAAL', lemme know what dock you're casting from, we'll be happy to bloody the deck of your pretty boat for ya! As for how *I* feel 'bout how a new boat should perform, see my signature..


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I beleive a boat should be built well enough to handle a beating without any type of cracking. A good friend of mine and fishing partner recently bought a 21 DLV and we have used it and beat it pretty good no problems as of yet. Skiffdiver may have gotten a boat that had a bad coat of gelcoat when applied causing the cracks but to assume a boat is a POS because of one persons misfortune is rediculous.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree that you can't label a boat a POS based on just ONE incident but it is how the dealer and the manufactuer treated, or didn't treat,the owner in this case. The issue shoulda been resolved without the BS...Alex works in a competitive industry all week and has a family so repetative four hour hauls with a POS only to get shat on would piss me off, too! :blownaway


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

It should be the dealers responsibility to step up for their customers and have any warranty work completed. You as the customer should not have to call CS yourself and make arrangements to have the boat repaired that lies in the hands of your dealer.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I notice Skiffdiver hasn't added to this thread since the original post. It'd be helpful for members to know what dealer he bought from (although many of us can probably guess).


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

So what do they expect you to do with the old hull, ship it back to them at your expense ?

The dealer dropped the ball on this one . "They won't return our calls either" just doesn't cut it. So, why are they still carrying Carolina Skiffs ?

Getsome big adhesive-backed pictures of lemons. Put them all over the old hull and park it at a busy intersection. Near Cordova mall this time of year would be a good place.

You might contact the boat-builders trade association. I'm sure they have one. Or there might be a government entity that covers this sort of stuff.

I recently got a complete turn-around in customer service from a cellphone company with one letter to the Federal Communications Commission. Rude as hell and charging me an extra $200 one day and suddenly after getting a call from the FCC, they are my best friends. Funny how some companies and people won't do the right thing until they are forced to.


----------



## GigABite (Dec 21, 2007)

You might get some luck posting your issue on www.thehulltruth.com(Chris...I'm not affiliated with that website and I'm not promoting it...just thought it may help him out).

There are alot ofboat andequipmentmanufacturers that monitor the forums on that site since it gets alot of hits from prospective as well as current owners. I know of several people that went as far as getting attorneys for their problem,but ended up getting a quicker resolution once they posted their issue, with pictures and documentation, on that website. 

Worth a try.

Gig


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (12/20/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *MR.STAAL (12/19/2007)*im not gonna be a smart ass, but some people when you ask them or read about them on the internet, you cant really trust...even after all this i still want to get one cause i know ill treat it right and ill be cautious about what im doing at the time.
> ...


ive been on the boat w/mr. staal and i was scared shitless he drives his proline like a mad man.......:nonono



thanks badboy for getting him straight ive tried to teach him how to drive a boat. i worked w/him at daybreak


----------



## skipperspride Lures (Nov 26, 2007)

I took a demo boat from Carolina Skiff in return for some advertising I did for them they told me I was getting 10% below dealer cost when it came time to sell the boat and pay the invoice which $40,000 I could not sell the boat for what the invoice wasa lot of time went by they demanded their money so I started to call dealers and see what I could buy that boat New for $42,000 out the door is what they said so you tell me how $40,000 is 10% below dealer cost I couldnt pay the money couldnt sell the boat they agreed to just take the boat back and I got out of that contract I will check dealers prices before I do That againthe boat was a 2400 Sea Chaser by carolina Skiff Great boat by the way Not one problem with the boat for over a year dry ride smooth ride in ruff seas


----------



## capttwb136 (Apr 29, 2013)

What is it with boat builders? Are they high school dropouts??? In this age of computers, to not honor your promise (5 year warranty) is committing business suicide. It may be a slow death, but you ARE on your way. I suspect this is why American boat builders go belly up so often. As a small business owner I cringe when I hear about such stupidity.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2013)

Good Luck.


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

Try going to this site and posting your story about your boat. 
http://carolinaskiffowner.com/
I know for a fact that Carolina Skiff monitors this site and pays attention to what is being posted.
I own a CS 218 DLV and really love the boat. I have had it outside in 5 footers and have beat it up pretty good and it is in great shape.
These hulls were not intended to be off shore combat fishing vessels. They are skiffs and on the low cost end of the spectrum as far as boats are concern. They are not especially great and any one thing but are really good at a lot of things.
I've got no complains with mine.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Guys, this thread is 6 years old


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Guys, this thread is 6 years old


A spammer bumped it to the top.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> A spammer bumped it to the top.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Hahahahaha. I was reading the thread waiting for Alex to respond and then I read the dates. Does anybody know how the story turned out?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dammit, I just read 4 pages of bitching for nothing.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

DLo said:


> Dammit, I just read 4 pages of bitching for nothing.


I scanned through it myself and never even looked at the date!!!


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Does that mean he didn't buy it four months ago? LOL

I would like to know if they made it right. Makes me question Carolina skiffs and who was the dealer on this?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I scanned through it myself and never even looked at the date!!!


Me too.... Damn.


----------

